# So what tracks has everyone been to?



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *What is TWS? *


Texas World Speedway


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

PIR only so far, but repeatedly and with stubborn determination.  :bigpimp: 

Not too technical (chicane aside), but fast and lots of fun.

PR and Thunder Hill in the near future.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Don't forget the infamous T6 at Laguna...top of the hill, ...
> 
> *


my bad, i meant T6 & i agree

here's me at T6
http://home.attbi.com/~biodan/pix/de/TiSCin1.jpg


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Texas World Speedway *


 Yea, that's it.

Almost all are run on the 2.9 mile course, http://www.texasworldspeedway.com/tracks.htm


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Here I am at the apex of T6....notice the tire tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, judging by the tire marks, we were at the same TracQuest Laguna event- the one where the newbie with a new Evosport-mod'd E46M3 (Brembos, SSR Comps w/ PSC's, rollbar, removed rear seats etc) backed into T11 on the 2nd session.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I will be going here in May for the Grand Am race. On my company's tab..! :thumbup:

Barber Motorsports Park


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Another view


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Willow Springs
Buttonwillow
Sears Point
California Speedway
Las Vegas road course (soon will do the oval/infield big course with the rest of the SoCal gang).


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

In order of preference:

1. Sears Point aka Infineon Raceway
2. Buttonwillow (two configs, both directions)
3. Willow Springs (big track)
4. California Speedway (oval+infield)
5. Laguna Seca

--Andre


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> *In order of preference:
> 
> 1. Sears Point aka Infineon Raceway
> 2. Buttonwillow (two configs, both directions)
> ...


Laguna seca last:yikes:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

In order of preference

1. Laguna Seca
2. Sears point
3. Buttonwillow
4. Pahrump


I like the major elavation changes at Laguna Seca and Sears point.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Texas World Speedway!

--Andrew


----------

